# Temporary Home Rental Available in Brisbane CBD



## Jackson Tai (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a room available in Tank tower on Tank st. In the middle of CBD. Just 5 minutes walk to Queen street mall.

Room for $335 room 
- $335/week/room. 
- Couple room/Single are Welcome 
- All bills included, plus free Wi-Fi internet 
- Own Bedroom with shared bathroom.

Need to be tidy and clean. 
Following the house rules. 
No smoking. 
Minimum stay is 3 months.

Tank Tower is a Long-Term Boutique Residential building in a Central CBD location in the heart of the Legal Precinct. Walk directly to South Bank Parklands/GOMA from your front door-step.

Gym equipped with commercial quality equipment 
Heated pool plunge pool

Located in the Brisbane Supreme and District Court Precinct

Santos Place and 400 George Street Buildings: 1 minute walk

Kurilpa / Tank Street Foot Bridge: walk directly to Southbank, GOMA 350 meters, Art Gallery & Cultural Centre, restaurants, cinemas, Conservatorium/Griffith University, Southbank Institute of TAFE

Queen Street Mall, Adelaide Street, King George Square: 400 to 500m

QUT Gardens Point Campus 1 km: walk or Cycle along the River Walk

North Quay 1 City Cat & City Hopper Terminal: 5-minute walk

Roma St Train and Transit Centre 250m meters/2-minute walk: trains and buses for all Brisbane areas, as well as Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast and tourist destinations

2 Flatmates:
One of them works full time in Hospitality. 
Another housemate is a full time student. Our house is very quiet so we prefer a non-partying housemate and the most important things is keeping the apartment clean and tidy.

If you are interested head to Rentality


----------

